# Can I Wake Him Up For Bonding Time?



## hercsmom

Hi everyone. We brought Hercules home 6 days ago, he is around 2 and a half to 3 months old. He was not previously socialized, but so far he has been pretty curious and friendly. I want to take him out of his cage for nightly bonding time, but so far he always seems to be sleeping. I know babies will sleep a lot, and I wanted to wait until he is awake on his own, but that doesn't seem to happen. My question is, is it ok to wake him up, and if so, how?? He's always in his little igloo, and I don't want to scare him by taking him out of it, but I really want to spend time bonding with him. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!

Katie


----------



## jinglesharks

hercsmom said:


> Hi everyone. We brought Hercules home 6 days ago, he is around 2 and a half to 3 months old. He was not previously socialized, but so far he has been pretty curious and friendly. I want to take him out of his cage for nightly bonding time, but so far he always seems to be sleeping. I know babies will sleep a lot, and I wanted to wait until he is awake on his own, but that doesn't seem to happen. My question is, is it ok to wake him up, and if so, how?? He's always in his little igloo, and I don't want to scare him by taking him out of it, but I really want to spend time bonding with him. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Katie


I don't see any problem with waking him up, I usually have to wake my guy up for bonding time. What I do (though this depends if your cage can accommodate it) is take his igloo out or at least off him, and then he gets the light on him and realizes it's time to be up. I give him a chance to uncurl, walk around, eat and poo if he wants, and then I gently pick him up. He may huff, but don't worry. Yes, babies are supposed to sleep a lot, but not all the time! As long as you don't force him awake for long periods of time, he'll be okay.

Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Immortalia

Hedgehogs are nocturnal, and will usually only wake up when it is completely dark in the room. (Example, my boy's light turns off at 9pm, then and only then will he wake up and romp around).

Most here usually wake their hedgies up in the evening (usually around 7-8pm) for socializing time. They will dim their lights as well. 

However, it is ok to wake your hedgie up during the day ONLY if you allow him to sleep WITH you. Do not try to keep him up, just let him chill with you and allow him to chose whether he wants to explore or keep napping. Although, some hedgies may not appreciate being woken up at all, so it will be something you must judge on your own. Many here have "hedgie bonding bags" that they use. I just use a big fleece blanket for my boy to snuggle up into while he's out. And he'll just stay sleeping in my lap like that for hours. 

When I wake my boy up in the afternoons to take him outside(once or twice a month in summer), I usually only have him out for about an hour, and then I leave him alone in his cage for the rest of the day and night, to allow him extra rest if he needs it. 

As for how, I would just lift up the igloo and then give him a few minutes to "wake up". If he choses to romp in his cage, let him, as this can also minimize poopage on you  And always talk to him, and let him know it's you.

For myself, I don't use an igloo cause my boy just likes sleeping between a folded piece of fleece lol So I'd just take the entire bundle out of the cage.


----------



## fracturedcircle

We wake Sweetie up at 7:30pm. no, he never ever comes out on his own (he wouldn't eat, drink, or go potty in uneasy anticipation of being picked up), so at first we'd pour him into a snuggle bag and now we just wake him up, give him a mealie, and take the whole thing out.


----------



## Beanie

I wake Watson up at around 9 or 10 pm usually...sometimes he's already up but never seems to appreciate the disturbance  I have my igloo stuffed with little fleece strips, so I just remove the igloo. When he feels that he generally huffs into a ball. I pick him up with a piece of fleece folded over and roll him over on his tummy so he comes out of a ball. Usually within a couple minutes he's stopped huffling and puffling and is okay running around  Before I let him start exploring too much though, I put him in his play pen for potty time in his litter box (he usually runs straight for it) that way I minimize pooples on me!


----------



## smhufflepuff

Yes; just wake him on a consistent schedule late evening or night time. 

Satin, who's been with me for ~3years expects me to come get her at a certain time and will start moving about on her own and making little huffle-chirps and hedgiesmacks a little while beforehand. Tex, my Tumbleweed, who's been with me for ~4months is always sleeping in his hedgiebag whenever I go to get him. He often seems surprised that things happen when they do, but I think he's starting to catch on because he'll be huffy if a major part of his routine isn't followed (eg, if no footbath & snuggle time in the morning, I have a huffy hog by nighttime).

Before you actually pick Hercules up, talk to him, let him know what you're going to do. Give him a bit of time to recognize that something's going to happen before scooping him up - change his water, spot-clean his cage a bit if it's messy, make sure his wheel is clean and spinning freely, put fresh kibbles in his dish... that sort of stuff. After that, tell him you're going to lift up his igloo and pick him up. And then gently lift his igloo, put your hand near him so he has a chance to smell your scent (with any luck, he'll investigate on his own), and scoop him up. Tell him he's a very good hedgieboy.


----------



## PJM

We get Cholla up every night at about 7pm. I will just lift his entire cuddle bed out. I can hear him huff for just a second or two, then he starts to poke his head out & see what's going on. We give him a treat or two. Then scoop him out on to the towel in my lap. He will find himself a comfy spot & go back to sleep. Lately he's been waiting until it's Daddy's time to hold him before he poops. :lol: Make me laugh every time. But I think Daddy's catching on.


----------



## Missecrock

*Iggy Pop*

Hiya,

I've recently become a hogglet owner to my little Iggy! She's 8 weeks old and loves to explore! After doing all my research I'm still a little unsure what to do in some situations!

I've only had her 4 days and I don't finish work until 11pm.. Should I get someone to Cover her cage so she thinks its time to wake up from 7pm or should I wait until later? The first day I had her she woke up at 1/2am and was up until 6am! I was knackered as I keep her in my room!

She was woken up at 7pm last night and still wasn't ready to come out at 11, she was up until 3am! Should I just make her aware I'm going to pick her up and use a blanket to do so while she huffs? She can always curl up in her pouch with me in bed for a while?

Thanks xx


----------



## Lilysmommy

Being awake from 1-6 am is perfectly normal and I wouldn't try to change that. You shouldn't cover her cage either - she needs at least 12 hours of light in order to avoid hibernation. It's best to do this with an artificial light, since right now daylight is starting to get shorter, and things like storms can make it darker, etc. She's nocturnal though, and she needs to be awake during the night - that means she's going to be up & about in her cage until the wee hours of the morning. If she's keeping you awake, you can either move her cage, get earplugs, or you'll get used to it eventually. It's just something to deal with when you own a hedgehog! 

As far as getting her out, you can get her out in the evenings at any time - you don't have to wait for her to be awake. But the later it is, the more likely she'll be to want to be awake and explore. Just go with whatever she wants to do - if she wants to hide & sleep, snuggle up with her in her pouch and let her sleep in your lap. Babies sleep a LOT, so that's likely to be more common than wanting to be up and about. If she gets huffy when you try to get her out, just go ahead and do it anyway, and you can definitely use a blanket if you want.


----------



## oldtrout88

I recently got my first little hoglet and named her she-ra, she was attacked by a cat/dog and I found her whimpering, though she is better now though no one wanted her with one eye so i took her for my own  she is so cute sleeping I let her nap and wake as she pleases, I love her immensely so thanks for posting on here its been really helpful


----------

